# USB "GO BUTTON"



## aldenf

Hi guys,

Hope everyone is surviving the crazy weather much of the country has been facing...

What are people using to fire sound cues remotely; meaning not having to leave the mixing desk?

I'm looking for a remote go button for QLAB/SFX/SCS; something I can place on the console to make it easy to trigger the next sound cue.

USB would be great, as it's easy to map in the playback software. A smaller version of STAPLE's "EASY BUTTON" is kinda what I'm thinking.

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

~Alden


----------



## sk8rsdad

QLab supports a number of remote trigger events. Is your console capable of sending anything like a MIDI message, for instance?

Figure 53 | QLab | Documentation


If you want a USB pushbutton then Pi Engineering's X-Keys products are a popular choice. They come in a variety of form factors and offer a single button as an accessory.

X-keys as Theater Controls


----------



## SteveB

An X-Keys stick would work IF the Q-Lab software allows computer keyboard hot key function.

That's when instead of pressing an on-screen button in the software, via a mouse, etc... you can use a combination of keyboard key strokes to execute functions - I.E. pressing the Spacebar is the same as GO. 

Note that I don't now the Q-Lab software, but I think it allows this.

The X-key devices can capture the keystrokes as macro's to defined keys on the stick button, device, etc...

The 4 - 8 & 16 button sticks all run $100. 

I use a 16 button unit on our Ion for things like "Go to Cue Out", Go to Cue Zero", "Stop Effects", etc.... very useful little unit.

EDIT: Wasn't typing fast enough, sk8rsdad beat me to it.


----------



## aldenf

Thanks guys... 


QLab does allow you to map key-strokes and external input controllers as a go button. (As does SFX & SCS).

This purchase is probably coming out of my pocket. So, I'm thinking around the $30 range (the cost of a reasonable USB keyboard).

I found this: Promotional USB Smart Web Key Button

However, it comes pre-programmed to launch a specific webpage and is apparently not re-programmable. Of course, it's only $12 including shipping.

I'm willing to spend $30 for something a bit more reliable.

I have a PRO2 which is capable of sending midi triggers. It's easy to configure using the scene button (which is not overly convenient while mixing a show). But I want to trigger QLab without advancing to the next scene in the PRO2. I've also had confounding midi issues in the past and would rather keep this USB if I can.

Thanks,

~Alden


----------



## cpf

http://cpfx.ca/theatre/index/qbox/ the DIY route I took


----------



## Joshualangman

Not in your budget, but there is a tool that's made specifically for this:

Widgeteering Studios | QLab Remote


----------



## aldenf

Joshualangman said:


> Not in your budget, but there is a tool that's made specifically for this:
> 
> Widgeteering Studios | QLab Remote



This is awesome. But it's almost the cost of a MacMini. Can't justify it right now.


----------



## HSSBO94

I built my own USB go button too

I used an Arduino Leonardo my school was wiling to give me - 5 buttons total they are
-GO
-Load
-Next (down)
-Previous (up)
-STOP

The nice thing about it being from an arduino is I can change all of this - which button is where, or what each does - to suit my desires or different programs by just changing the code.

let me know if you're interested in the arduino code; or maybe i can find wherever i put my circuit diagram. I'd post pics, but it's pretty much a black box with 5 red buttons. I could also look around for my circuit diagram... it's go to be somewhere

The total cost of the button was probably around $35, with the Leonardo being the most expensive objet (like $24) and then the case at around $5... the rest was just 5 resistors, a project board, and wire.

I used it for a show last week and it worked very well. The setting I've been playing around with is how long to ignore the button being down after it coming down once - there needs to be some kind of delay. I had it at around 300ms which was very "safe" but may not have worked had I had rapid cues in succession... I think I'm going to take it down to around 100.


----------



## n1ist

Do a search for "Ganssle debounce" for some good discussion and code for debouncing buttons.
/mike


----------



## tyler.martin

I built one myself out of a USB keyboard. With only a GO and Stop all button. To fix the issue of qLab not being the active app, i wrote an applescript that runs every 2 seconds and automatically brings qLab to the foreground.


----------



## ccm1495

tyler.martin said:


> I built one myself out of a USB keyboard. With only a GO and Stop all button. To fix the issue of qLab not being the active app, i wrote an applescript that runs every 2 seconds and automatically brings qLab to the foreground.



I have also built a go button system out of a usb keyboard. Used some arcade game switches and a project box. If anyone is interested I can take some pictures or draw up a wiring diagram. It is pretty straight forward to do. As tyler.martin said the only problem with this method is keeping q lab active, but that is solvable. Of course if you don't enjoy making things the other obvious downside to this solution is you have to build it.


----------



## gcpsoundlight

I made one. Rather than smash up a keyboard, have a look at the IPAC. seems to be used for making arcade game simulators, but works just as well for a go button.


----------



## gafftaper

How about just a remote USB 10 key pad. You can get them most any office place. Here's one on Amazon for $15.  They come in wireless too.


----------



## Simon Head

Hi
I have custom designed and created a Go box that works as a USB controller. It can operate two Qlab Computers at the same time. Here's the URL that sells them. http://insightrecorders.com/qubox/


----------



## Calc

Joshualangman said:


> Not in your budget, but there is a tool that's made specifically for this:
> 
> Widgeteering Studios | QLab Remote



We had a show roll through here a month or two back that was using one of these. Neat little box.


----------



## MRW Lights

You're looking for this...

https://www.teamsound.nyc/


----------



## dbaxter

Cue Player Premium will allow you to use a USB number pad - $8-$10 - to select, play and fade any of a list of cues. Top menu Options > Play Mode > Num Pad.


----------



## nomuse

I used a Korg Nanokey for years. About $40 at Guitar Center. Put white board tape on five of the black keys and labeled them in tape deck format; go, step forward, step back, etc. Then double-stick taped it next to or even on the console. 

Nice thing about going through MIDI (once you've paid the extra license) is it works the same whether you are focused or even in the right window. 

I also did a lot of shows with sight cues and semi-improvised effects and with 25 MIDI keys it was easy to assign those as either QLab hotkeys or just route them to a software sampler.



(Also stuck an Arduino in a box with a big button on it. I liked the keyboard better, especially for rehearsals -- being able to step back and replay instantly...! But the box was still handy to give out to conductors or percussionists and more than one show it served taped the outside of a flat for an actor-triggered door bell.)


----------



## Samsilvasound

https://www.teamsound.nyc/store/go-box-4

This is the one I use, its usb, easy to set up and use, great feel to the buttons.


----------

